# OTA Ignorance Redux



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

Okay, I put up the old Radio Shack antenna, connected a CM7777 preamp, made the proper 411 connections, scanned for channels and began watching HDTV OTA the night before last. The Houston based channels are in the same direction and I got various signal strengths that ranged from 67-88. My wife was watching an ABC movie last night "Bring Down the House" or some such and became irritated with the freeze ups and pixeled pictures occurences and had me switch back to sat sd. She might have been less irritated had I not been checking signal strengths when one of these episodes occurred. Anyway--local ABC signal seemed to remain above 74. My questions are:
1. what signal strength is needed for minimal drop outs or freeze ups?
2. is it normal for the signal to constantly bounce back and forth say between 70 and 80?
Plus: this morning I got up and had no OTA signals at all. I thought that maybe the sun had to rise or something. I went back into the menu to see if the channels were still showing up and they were. I checked for signals again (and yeah, the sun did happen to be up) and some of the channels came alive--the signals were weaker than the night before and I didn't have time before work to check more than a couple of stations. So:
1. did I do something wrong during the original scan process?
2. do some stations cut off their digital broadcasts during the night?
3. do the stations cut back on their power during the night?
Anyway--When it works, I really do like what I see with HDTV OTA. I guess I've just got some fine tuning to do. Thanks.

See ya--
Rick


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

When I first started to to set up my HD locals, I had a Radio Shack antenna, and i also noticed that if the signal strength was not at least 80% it would start to pixolate and eventually loose the signal, very anoing. I think if the signal stays over 80% you have a good chance, I also noticed that depended on the receiver, my 811 was OK with having a consistent 75 to 80% my 911 needed more like 90 to 100%. I bough the Channel Master Stealth antenna with amplifier and I get between 115 and 120% no drops


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well I think you did fine on the receiver end but no matter what, I think you said you're like 60 some miles away. Pretty good long ways even if your terrain is flat as a pan of p*ss. 

That in and of itself could owe to glitches cause thats pushin it. Even if someone down the road was lucky enough not to have many if any.

And certainly atmospheric conditions play a role.. including just day time/night time.

I'll let folks from your region help on the more specific questions. You might even go over to the HD Local Info section on AVSforums in the Houston OTA thread and read some if you havent already. Gobs of info there I would imagine.

Heres a link to it:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7278953#post7278953


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

Don't know the link off hand but search "erecting an antenna". Lots of good info re; type of and effectiveness and amps Etc.

Bear!


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

I did a little fine tuning after work today by using my cell phone and talking to my son while he kept an eye on the 411's signal meter and I turned the antenna slightly. I got my channels to lock in at around 85 and watched a program on ABC and one on CBS and had only a quick glitch or two--so maybe I'm there now.
What concerned me most was why no signals were showing up this morning on any of the stations. That, I think was a 411 burp and I'll see what's up in the morning. Thanks, all.

See ya--
Rick


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I've been seeing a trend of late with people having signal problems in major cities. The common item seems to be a Radio Shack antenna. I would suggest a swapout to either a Channel Master or Winegard. I think Lowes carries Channel Master these days.


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah, I know that it's best to go with the CM or Winegard in a deep fringe area such as mine, but I wanted to go with the "make-do" scenario first. It took some kind of talking to convince my wife to upgrade to an HD receiver and the new programming, but she understood as soon as she viewed the HD channels. She wasn't impressed with the content for the extra price. That's when I explained what OTA could provide. It took much more convincing to get her to accept the idea of putting back the "ugly" antenna that I took away 2 years ago. The agreement boiled down to me making the RatShack work. If I can keep the signal strength in mid 80's as they are now, I'll be in good shape--I'll have to wait for Houston locals from Dish if not. 
See ya--
Rick


----------

